# Something wrong with my puppies genitals?



## jwalk79 (Nov 19, 2009)

I need some background on this possible issue. When I get home and pet my dog, I sometimes notice this bulge next to his testicles. It feels hard and when i apply pressure to it, my puppys package appears but it's not the usual pink lipstick I see when he's wrestling with his bed. It appears grossly swollen and red. Is there something wrong with my puppy's package. Please let me know if this is dangerous condition.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Normal.
http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/males-swollen.html


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

sorry, *teehee*, but this question always makes me giggle.

Thanks, wabana, for the link.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Makes me giggle, too!


----------



## jwalk79 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm delightfully embarrased


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

haha sorry to have the giggle at your expense. 

welcome to the forums.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Gee.. boys are icky! lol


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, how about that? Learn something every day!


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

LOL I will never forget how freaked out a co worked of mine got when she was clipping the area on a cocker and that happened!! She freaked out and thought it was some thing she did. I told her, " you did something all right. I think he loves you." She was mad at me. 

welcome to the forum! we need some other pics so we know what your boy looks like!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

nice pic!

lol, welcome to the forum!


----------



## jwalk79 (Nov 19, 2009)

Here is a whole pice of Millo. Thanks for the nice welcome to the forum


----------



## taswell (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't feel bad, a good friend of mine took her dog to the vet for this very same thing!! He told her that he was "just happy to see her!" See was so embarrassed but we still get a good laugh from that.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't feel bad... it happens to the boys... it use to happen all the time to my dane to the point of him actually ejaculating if you would scratch him on his back near the base of his tail over his hips... I guess he just liked it THAT much


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

jwalk79 said:


> Here is a whole pice of Millo. Thanks for the nice welcome to the forum


LOL I have to say, I like your second picture better then your first. Welcome to the forum. Hang around, You will learn a lot here.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Super cute dog!


----------

